# Choosing a 3G SIM [Assam]



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 6, 2012)

I need a 3g sim to use with my ipad. My circle is Assam, Guwahati.I would appreciate feedback on the various 3g SIM providers and best value packs and network quality in my circle. My network usage will be nothing more than casual browsing and streaming a video or two , and reading mangas, and downloading small apps from Apple Store.


Thanks for reading.


----------

